# Did Lincoln attend his own funeral?



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

I think we have already proved the photographic record of the Civil War is full of inconsistencies, forgeries, reinactors and fakeries.
American Civil War a Photographic History

The history that we were taught is most likely a fabrication. Re written as cover story for different event that occurred during the 19th century.
_The Post-Reset War of 1800_ and the conquering of the Tartar-French-Moor Americas.

This post led me back to Lincolns Chicago funeral procession.
In hopes to find more similarities of the great arch and Valkyries in white.  Basically the same representation of the third reich done by a frontier culture.
And found a higher resolution at the source.

Never mind this is supposedly May 1, 1865 and the Chicago trees are not budding yet.

At the front of the procession is a very familiar looking couple.





I am not going to say this is a slam dunk.  But there are too many similarities to be a coincidence.

On the man we have the same hairline.  The same cheekbones.  And the same sunken eyes.
On the woman we have the same hairline.  The same light eyebrows and beady eyes. And the same lumpy face.

So who is this person they are telling us was Lincoln?  Capitol letters on the carriage are LINCO.
Sure, this could just be another rein actor. Or another totally staged event.

I am thinking more along the lines that the 19th century lasted longer than 100 years.
In the tradition of Adams, Harrison, Roosevelt, Johnson and Bush, (with a close call Clinton and possible future Trump) there was more than one president Lincoln and only one survived the history re write.

Possibly his father that gave us all the racist quotes that point out the inconstancy of character.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-12-25 13:27:24Reaction Score: 10


Was this part discussed in the other thread?



better resolution:



Having trouble understanding why that symbol would be used to remember Abraham Lincoln?  Illuminated on top of that...


----------

